# Stannous results



## draftinu (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey all, Just wanted to post results from E-cell black powder. Had to do HCl/Cl 6x to get all values from powder. Letting powder settle after aggitation, pour off gold bearing solution, add fresh batch of HCl/Cl until stannous came up with little values. As tests show the values lowered with every batch. Hoping to hear from Lazersteve with his input :wink: Tim


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 30, 2008)

Tim,

The black sludge from the cell is pretty stubborn. Next time try to perform the standard washing techniques on the powder before moving on to the HCl-Cl, follow the washings with incineration and then try the HCl-Cl. Lastly, add your Clorox in small doses and stir with a glass rod. Let it react for 10-15 minutes between additions. 

Steve


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 30, 2008)

lazersteve said:


> Tim,
> 
> The black sludge from the cell is pretty stubborn. Next time try to perform the standard washing techniques on the powder before moving on to the HCl-Cl, follow the washings with incineration and then try the HCl-Cl.


Great wisdom being displayed here, Steve.

The only difference I'd recommend is to incinerate immediately after separating the sludge from the sulfuric. Incinerate the filter along with the filtered values. That way anything that might get included from the incineration process (rust from the pan, for example), will get eliminated in the wash cycle that comes prior to dissolving the values. By doing these cycles in proper sequence, the values are left behind in a quite pure state, generally of much higher quality than reversing the process. Both will work, one is slightly superior to the other. Once you place the material in the beaker, after incineration, there is no need to remove it until you are filtering the gold chloride solution. That's an added benefit.

Harold


----------



## draftinu (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey Steve and Harold, Thank you for the wisdom, incineration will be applied from this point on. Thanks guys  Tim


----------

